
Convert ASCII scribbles to SVG - laktak
https://github.com/ivanceras/svgbob
======
ivanceras
Author here and I'm surprise to see this here. I haven't maintained this elm
version. I've created a rust version[0] and it's practical usage incorporated
into markdown[1]. A MacOS app can be downloaded [2]. Pay what you want so I
can improve the app in the future.

[0]
[https://github.com/ivanceras/svgbobrus](https://github.com/ivanceras/svgbobrus)

[1]
[https://ivanceras.github.io/spongedown](https://ivanceras.github.io/spongedown)

[2] [https://sellfy.com/p/SsQS/](https://sellfy.com/p/SsQS/)

~~~
eriknstr
[https://ivanceras.github.io/spongedown/complex/Ascii_art.htm...](https://ivanceras.github.io/spongedown/complex/Ascii_art.html)
errors out

    
    
        rustc 1.17.0 (56124baa9 2017-04-24)
        error: unknown start of token: `
         --> <anon>:8:1
          |
        8 | ```bob
          | ^

~~~
ivanceras
Oh, the playpen was a hack to just display the source code of the graph, but
not for rust execution.

------
prayerslayer
If you wonder where ASCII scribbles come from, I use
[http://asciiflow.com/](http://asciiflow.com/) all the time for READMEs.

~~~
astashov
Sorry for shameless plug, but there's also my
[http://textik.com](http://textik.com), which is for more structured editing,
and also written in Elm.

------
ItendToDisagree
This is awesome! I'm trying to dig out early 90s warez/gamez nfo files to run
through this thing!

------
matthberg
[https://ivanceras.github.io/svgbob/build/](https://ivanceras.github.io/svgbob/build/)
is a working demo of the project, showcasing a good deal of the lines and
features available.

------
leephillips
Don't know when I would use this, but that doesn't stop me from being very
impressed.

------
emilfihlman
Nevermind the svg, what is used to generate those ASCII charts!?

~~~
ivanceras
There is a graphical app for linux called asciio. Allows you to draw ascii
graphs

